# Looking to make female friends



## MissGlam (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi ive been living here in Riviera for about 7 weeks love it here but really would like to make some female friends to hang out with, go shopping, beach, bars in puerto banus or just go out for lunch somewhere.
Im single and 33 yrs old so looking for friends late 20s - late 30s that enjoy the same type of things. Im free most days as my work is online.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have a look at these, more or less the right area I think????

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-meet-people-marbella.html?highlight=friends

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...oking-friends-marbella.html?highlight=friends

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Didn't you manage to meet anyone through your previous posts? it looked like plans were going well for a meet up. 

Have you tried joining the Facebook group?


----------



## MissGlam (Jul 5, 2014)

I met only one guy but looking for female friends


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

MissGlam said:


> I met only one guy but looking for female friends


Ah that's a shame, there are so many people posting on the Marbella threads.

Maybe try the FB group or join some clubs.


----------



## lilgem (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Missglam, 

Ive sent you a message on the other page with the Marbella friends forum on  x


----------



## lauren244 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi! I've just moved over today and looking for people to hang out with? Are you still here? I don't know anyone here 

Thanks
Lauren


----------



## Paris23x (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi girls my names paris 23 female moving over in the next 2 weeks and would love to meet some other female friends as I'm worried I'm going to be lonely and miss not having someone to have a glass of wine with lol be great to here back from someone xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Paris23x said:


> Hi girls my names paris 23 female moving over in the next 2 weeks and would love to meet some other female friends as I'm worried I'm going to be lonely and miss not having someone to have a glass of wine with lol be great to here back from someone xxx


Spain's a big place - where are you moving to?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am an old git, most of my life I have spent in pursuit of female friends, ha ha!!


----------



## Paris23x (Jan 7, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Spain's a big place - where are you moving to?


Hey sorry for being vague I'm moving to marbella


----------

